# Post virtuosic examples of interesting classical and exotic string instruments!



## clavichorder

I'm looking for cool youtube videos of virtuosic playing of just about any kind of string instrument excepting the most typical styles of guitar and violin and the like. Acoustic or electric, it doesn't matter, style typical of the instrument or unusual styles are welcome as well. Right now I'm viewing shamisen players




One of my all time favorite instruments is the Alpine Zither, and Anton Karas plays it superbly in "The Third Man"





Got any good ones? Lets see if we can't make an interesting thread that has a lot of cool links.


----------



## clavichorder

Renaissance Lute virtuoso Paul Odette


----------



## Weston

Does the Chapman Stick fit the bill?






On a side note, did anyone else try to figure out what kind of genre post-virtuosic might be?


----------



## clavichorder

Weston said:


> Does the Chapman Stick fit the bill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, did anyone else try to figure out what kind of genre post-virtuosic might be?


Chapman fits the bill. Its interesting and unique. "Post-virtuosic"? I apologize for my confusing wording, I meant post as in the verb, post youtube examples.


----------



## clavichorder

Those chapman sticks are really cool.


----------



## norman bates




----------



## clavichorder

@ norman bates
Is that an Ethiopian lyre or harp? Or is it even Ethiopian?


----------



## norman bates

clavichorder said:


> @ norman bates
> Is that an Ethiopian lyre or harp? Or is it even Ethiopian?


it's a Kora, i'm not sure about it but yes, i think it's used also in Ethiopia... but it's an intrument used in a lot of african countries

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kora_%28instrument%29


----------



## kv466

I'm not sure about 'post-virtuosic' but I know what a super-virtuoso is: Earl Wild


----------



## hawk

The Kora is a bridge harp originating in the Sena/Gambia region of West Africa. It is approx 700 years old and played by the Jali (Plural-Jaliya) or Griots (French) who are the oral historians as well as having responsibility for certain ceremony....

Here is an instrument with similar sounds to Kora- It comes from Madagascar. Valiha (vuh-lee) has two basic types. The first and oldest is made on a length of bamboo with bamboo strings. A more modern version uses bicycle brake wire for strings and the most modern is a wood box with wire strings on both sides. The first video example is the modern bamboo one and the second is the box type. Justin Vali is a well respected player!


----------



## clavichorder

kv466 said:


> I'm not sure about 'post-virtuosic' but I know what a super-virtuoso is: Earl Wild


-sigh- T'was a typo I guess. "Post"(verb) virtuosic.


----------



## clavichorder

@ Hawk

I guess that instrument is a variant of the zither/psaltery family, very cool instrument, never heard it before.


----------



## hawk

@clavichorder

Yes I believe it can be categorized as such. My friend, who is from madagascar was visiting a few years back. He and his wife treated us to some wonderful music. I'll try to post some of it later today...


----------



## clavichorder

The instrument itself is not exotic or unusual, but he plays unusual stuff on it, the Mandolin.


----------



## hawk

Well it look's like I can not post the sound clips I promised. When my old computer died I lost most of what was on it including many many music files


----------



## Weston

clavichorder said:


> -sigh- T'was a typo I guess. "Post"(verb) virtuosic.


We're just laughing at ourselves, clavichorder. My brain inserted the hyphen just for an instant. I figured it out pretty quickly. I love this kind of verbal acrobatics.


----------



## clavichorder

Weston said:


> We're just laughing at ourselves, clavichorder. My brain inserted the hyphen just for an instant. I figured it out pretty quickly. I love this kind of verbal acrobatics.


Its like a British comedy joke, I always have to be the stuffy guy at the wrong end of the joke though.

I am sometimes guilty of being too literal.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Die Schlüsselfiedel.


----------

